# Lots of amps No Reserve !



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I resisted almost everything with no reserve !! I need to move this stuff.

jbreddawg | eBay


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Since when is Sundown considered "old school"?


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Guess you didnt read the title correctly


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not old school quality either. 

Edit: You do realize I am just yanking your chain for the overzealous use of the term "old school" when it comes to selling car audio gear on eBay.:laugh:


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea no problem lol , It does get the attention to the title though


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

May I ask why you are not willing to ship out of your country?

I have received +100 packages from the US, with everything from clothing to electronics (even a complete motorbike that I had shipped out from Houston harbour), using USPS, DHL, FedEx and never had a single problem??

If you ship with USPS as you state, it is a simple matter of writing a foreign address and of the package goes.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JJAZ said:


> May I ask why you are not willing to ship out of your country?
> 
> I have received +100 packages from the US, with everything from clothing to electronics (even a complete motorbike that I had shipped out from Houston harbour), using USPS, DHL, FedEx and never had a single problem??
> 
> If you ship with USPS as you state, it is a simple matter of writing a foreign address and of the package goes.


There is a lot of scamming via PayPal that goes on via items shipped USPS. Generally, once the item leaves the USA, all tracking information is lost. Someone with no morals and values can then file a PayPal claim, citing non-receipt, and you as a seller will be SOL.

A couple of years ago a friend of mine who sold audio gear on consignment was taken for about $3,500 or so by buyers in Malaysia and Italy claiming nondelivery. Making matters worse, he paid attention to their eBay accounts, and they later resold the items that they claimed non-delivery on and were refunded for. EDIT: PayPal did NOTHING to help his cause because he couldn't prove those were the items that HE sold.

I quit shipping out of the USA because most of my buyers balked at the thought of paying the going UPS and FEDEX rates. Since most complained about insured delivery with delivery signature confirmation, I just figured I would eliminate that headache all together by saying CONUS ONLY!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> There is a lot of scamming via PayPal that goes on via items shipped USPS. Generally, once the item leaves the USA, all tracking information is lost. Someone with no morals and values can then file a PayPal claim, citing non-receipt, and you as a seller will be SOL.
> 
> A couple of years ago a friend of mine who sold audio gear on consignment was taken for about $3,500 or so by buyers in Malaysia and Italy claiming nondelivery. Making matters worse, he paid attention to their eBay accounts, and they later resold the items that they claimed non-delivery on and were refunded for. EDIT: PayPal did NOTHING to help his cause because he couldn't prove those were the items that HE sold.
> 
> I quit shipping out of the USA because most of my buyers balked at the thought of paying the going UPS and FEDEX rates. Since most complained about insured delivery with delivery signature confirmation, I just figured I would eliminate that headache all together by saying CONUS ONLY!


Ditto what he said. I have shipped out of country in the past. One of the other big problems is cost. I shipped an amp to Australia a few months back. With insurance and tracking the cost was 137.00 . Not many people are going to spend 137.00 for shipping on a 300.00 amp. I could see if it was a 3000.00 amp but then again, for personal reasons I would rather not sell a 3000.00 amp overseas.



> If you ship with USPS as you state, it is a simple matter of writing a foreign address and of the package goes.


Fine if your the buyer but what protects the seller ?


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> There is a lot of scamming via PayPal that goes on via items shipped USPS. Generally, once the item leaves the USA, all tracking information is lost. Someone with no morals and values can then file a PayPal claim, citing non-receipt, and you as a seller will be SOL.
> 
> A couple of years ago a friend of mine who sold audio gear on consignment was taken for about $3,500 or so by buyers in Malaysia and Italy claiming nondelivery. Making matters worse, he paid attention to their eBay accounts, and they later resold the items that they claimed non-delivery on and were refunded for. EDIT: PayPal did NOTHING to help his cause because he couldn't prove those were the items that HE sold.
> 
> I quit shipping out of the USA because most of my buyers balked at the thought of paying the going UPS and FEDEX rates. Since most complained about insured delivery with delivery signature confirmation, I just figured I would eliminate that headache all together by saying CONUS ONLY!


Damn, I can easily understand why such stories make you (and jbreddawg) quit shipping out of the US.

I have never heard of those problems before, and my personal experience is that most sellers saying they will not ship out of the US can be convinced to do so, if I ask them politely.

One thing I about though is. When I receive packages from the US via USPS, tracking information is available (unless it is a small flate rate box, but what can one expect for 14,- USD) and includes delivery confirmation as well. Possibly it differs from country to country, but at least to Denmark it is possible for the seller to prove the delivery via the tracking information from USPS.

The unit cost often justifies the shipping cost to Denmark, seen from my perspective. It may sound strange to pay that much in shipping, but the US second hand (and also US store prices) are very very cheap compared to the prices here in Denmark. Also you have a lot of brands and models available that never gets close to the danish market.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I understand the difficulty of out of country buyers to find quality equipment . I would love to help out if I can but it seriously depends on the buyer. I have sold out of country here on this board before . At least here you can message the person and kinda get a better feel for the transaction. On Ebay,you have no control over who hits that bid button so I to just state no out of country shipping. I have had enough questionable dealings that I would rather just not do it.

Was there something you were interested in ? Or just asking about my shipping ?


----------



## venmousracer (May 28, 2011)

how much do you want for the MB amp out right? Eddie [email protected]


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

venmousracer said:


> how much do you want for the MB amp out right? Eddie [email protected]


Do you have any feedback anywhere ? Ebay ? Other forums ?


----------



## venmousracer (May 28, 2011)

my ebay username is kallo6782, check it out, sir! Eddie


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Check your PM sir.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I want the goped... but I'm much too fat for it.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

chad said:


> I want the goped... but I'm much too fat for it.


LOl, it hauls me around just fine and I'm mid 200's lol


----------



## brianroe (Jun 30, 2010)

Shipping out of the US is in almost all cases not worth it. I had a friend get scammed $6,500 in silver coins, sent to New Zealand. He was even able to call the postal service in New Zealand and get a letter stating that the package had been delivered. Paypal did nothing and he lost the dispute.

For the foreign buyers, I would sugest having it shipped to a reshipper. They have a US address and when your package arrives they ship it on to you. This is most of the time done because of Alaska and Hawaii and the high shipping cost by UPS & FedEx. They generally use USPS and if at all possible a flat rate box. That way the seller has delivery confirmation to the address you wanted it shipped to. Of course shipping would be higher than direct....


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

jbreddawg said:


> I understand the difficulty of out of country buyers to find quality equipment . I would love to help out if I can but it seriously depends on the buyer. I have sold out of country here on this board before . At least here you can message the person and kinda get a better feel for the transaction. On Ebay,you have no control over who hits that bid button so I to just state no out of country shipping. I have had enough questionable dealings that I would rather just not do it.
> 
> Was there something you were interested in ? Or just asking about my shipping ?


I was looking at the Audio Art 200, but it won't fit in the space I have, unfortunately.

Anyway just left on vacation with very limited email access for the next week. I will check for left overs, when I am back


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

I've shipped things to US addresses, and out of curiosity looked up the address on a map, and it looks like it is a re-shipping warehouse. That helps protect the seller, because it shows "delivered" on the tracking. I don't know what kinds of prices these places charge, but it might be a way for people outside of the US to buy things from sellers (like me) that don't want the hassle of international shipping.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

jbreddawg said:


> Was there something you were interested in ? Or just asking about my shipping ?


Sorry for the late answer, I went on vacation and my "smart"-phone would not let me make postings in the threads here, strange.

I was looking at the Audio Art 200.2 but it will not fit in the space I have available.. A shame as it is supposed to be a really good SQ amp.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Audio Arts are fantastic amps. That ones already sold though.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

deals right there....


----------

